# Les, you have to see this!



## Pisis (Oct 25, 2005)

http://media.skoopy.com/vids/vid_00822.wmv


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2005)

That was fun!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2005)

Great one dude.... Its just like I tell everyone... No matter where u go, or what the rules, fighting on the ice brings fans up on their feet... The love to see it, and this clip proves it again....

I love seeing Euros fighting on the ice.... It hardly ever happens in the Czech League, so that clip is a good one....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Umm OK. Fight, fight, fight!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 25, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> It hardly ever happens in the Czech League



In fact, we have a coupla fights per season... Probably the most known fighetr of Czech origin is (also an NHL experincee) a goalie Roman Cechmanek.






But you're right, Europeans play more technical hockey. I'm doubtful the clip comes from Europe. Quebec?....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I actually don't like fighting when I play (played) hockey - it disrupts my chain of thought 

Someone pisses me off I just wait for them to go by me and punch em in the back of the head - it's really fun to do that when they're standing in front of their own goalie!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 25, 2005)

Pisis said:


> But you're right, Europeans play more technical hockey. I'm doubtful the clip comes from Europe. Quebec?....



That's right, I recognize the accent... That's from Québec.

It happened in a league that is famous for its fights : the "Ligue Nord-Américaine de Hockey" (LNAH). The league was renamed a few years ago. Before that, it was called the "Ligue Semi-Pro"... In English it would give something like : "Half-Pro League".

I could not recognize both teams, but one of them is the Tedford Mines' Prolab (white shirts).

The other team (red shirt) may be either the Québec City's Radio-X or the St-Georges' Garaga.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought that clip was Czech in origin... Damn....

Man Joe, I loved nailing little pussies like u with those sneaky little cheapshots the refs dont see....


> I actually don't like fighting when I play (played) hockey - it disrupts my chain of thought


Man, I lived for it, and I would still today if they still played the way I grew up with... Old Time Hockey....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Man Joe, I loved nailing little pussies like u with those sneaky little cheapshots the refs dont see....
> 
> 
> > That's why I skated around with my stick at sholder level!
> ...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

I allways hated agressive guys like you when I played (I never played much)... All these rippings, stickings... But I was pretty agressive, too. But a goalie has to in order to keep his area clear. Well, my idol was Roman Cechmanek. And Hašek. And Hnilicka. I got them signed all. I'll try to find it and post it.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Pisis said:
> 
> 
> > But you're right, Europeans play more technical hockey. I'm doubtful the clip comes from Europe. Quebec?....
> ...



I was thinking between Quebéc and some Sweden/Finland. They speak very similar


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

so I didn't find any of the signatures (I have Cechmanek, Dopita, Hnilicka, Jagr, Rucinsky, Theiren) but what I found during the seeking is this. I thought I have to share it with us. I completely forgot that I did something like this...

I have about 5 very thick notebooks totally filled with newspaper cutouts about ice hockey, especially the goaltenders.

I also found my sketches of goalies. I did those when I was max. 10 years okd - and I think for a 10yo kid it's pretty nice.

I also scanned my goalies trade cards collection (30+ Mike Richter). I have also a big collection of NHL New York Rangers (cca 500+ cards) and misc (cca other more 500+ cards)...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Good drawings! I cant draw like that now at the age of 16


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

NooteBook, Drawings, Cards...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 26, 2005)

i'd love to be able to draw........

and that's one crazy fight, anyone got anymore info about what it was about?


----------



## Kulis (Oct 26, 2005)

Here is my first drawing of a Goalie. He is called Richard and plays for USA.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 26, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and that's one crazy fight, anyone got anymore info about what it was about?



Well, it looks like a "revenge fight" that went into a general melee. If you look carefully, you see at the start of the video (top-center screen) that one of the red shirts started a fight with a Prolab player... Without any logical reasons.

"Semi-Pro" is like this... Generally, there is at least one fight by games. Some fights are bigger than others.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Good drawings! I cant draw like that now at the age of 16


Neither can I and I am 18


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks. It's not that good. I know guys who draw really fantastic...


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Just one question why not larup each other with the hockey sticks I saw the guy cop one across the jugular and that seemed to work quite well he pumped out half a pint in 2 seconds.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

Because it's presumpted as a crime (attack). One guy from the NHL (Donald Bresahaer) did it and was sentenced...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Because it's presumpted as a crime (attack). One guy from the NHL (Donald Bresahaer) did it and was sentenced...



Same thing happened years ago between Ted Green and Dan Boucher


----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

Dan Boucher? Isn't he's a goalie?


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

So as long as you use yer fist's you can break each others jaws and its ok?


----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 27, 2005)

There have been many players that have been charged by the Crown.... One a couple were actually punished...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Dan Boucher? Isn't he's a goalie?



Tha't another Dan Boucher - this guy played for Detriot in the 70s.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 27, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Because it's presumpted as a crime (attack). One guy from the NHL (Donald Bresahaer) did it and was sentenced...



Well (if it's the attack that I saw on TV), Donald Bresahaer was the victim, not the attacker. He got the stick on the side of his head and was K.O. for a couple of days.

I don't remember the name of the attacker, though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2005)

Here ya go....

10 Hockey Violence Lowlights
CBC Sports Online | March 9, 2004


In the wake of the Todd Bertuzzi's attack on Steve Moore, we've compiled a list of 10 of the most noteworthy and memorable acts of hockey goonery, including:


Retaliatory hit begets All-Star Game 
"Rocket" Richard's tomahawk the ensuing riot 
Wayne Maki fractures Ted Green's skull 
Bobby Clarke's Summit Series chop 
Maloney crowns Glennie; crown sticks it to Maloney 
The night the lights went out 
Hunter ends Turgeon's playoff run 
Jeff Kugel runs wild in OHL game 
Gary Suter ruins Paul Kariya's Olympics 
The Marty McSorley trial 

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/columns/top10/hockey_lowlights.html#3

I was wrong about Dan Boucher - it was Wayne Maki that busted up Ted Green


----------

